# Hello From India



## Raghucharan (Jan 20, 2011)

Thnx John,

Here are a couple of pieces from me. Please do comment/compliment on what you feel after hearing them.

http://soundcloud.com/raghucharan/eastmeetswest
http://soundcloud.com/raghucharan/bewithme

Best Regards,
Raghu.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Raghucharan,

welcome!

Just listened to the two pieces. Nice work!
They both have a rather electronic / synthetic feel to them, obviously very different from a traditional raga. Guess this is this intentional? Some more acoustic accents here and there, or a more realistic violin would benefit IMO these pieces.

You said you are an engineer by profession, what area are you into?
Me and the family lived 3 years in India, and had a very fascinating time. There are many things we do miss after having moved band back to Sweden. Being a radio ham, I brought home some old Indian valve-radio's, some having Indian stations names on the glass-dial 

From being a kid, I was always interested in music from the (middle / far) east. Of course, I was very curious to hear what was going on in India. Years ago in Holland, I attended a raga workshop in Breda. In India, I was fortunate enough to see some live performances, in which the tablas usually left the biggest impression. My personal favorite are ghazals by Jagjit Singh. Absolutely amazed by this man's (and his band, santur & violin) talent. 

Can you tell us a bit more about what you are up to and the current music scene in India?


----------



## Raghucharan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Robert,

Thanks for the interest and query , So here I go :

Am an electronics Engineer by profession. I work in the field of IC design (for example design of micro-electronic circuits used inside your mobile phones etc ..). Music is my passion and I have learnt carnatic classical music (Violin) for 8 years. Carnatic is a south indian form of music which gives importance to the melody and the rhythm equally. 

The compositions I uploaded : None of it used my live violin. I used the libraries I had and I use cockos reaper as a host. All my posted composition are of fusion nature where I have tried to blend the indian raaga into the western chords wtihout spoiling the mood of the raaga. I have indian classical sort fo compositions but I havent posted them here as of now.

In India more muscians are tending towards the VST's, audio effects and music is really becoming technology oriented these days. Though you can find classical music concerts where great people perform and thrill audiance. 

I joined this forum to get good feedback form the music professionals here and also to grab an opportunity if any as I am very much interested to enter this industry.

I reallly appriciate you for having taken time to listen to my compositions and comment/compliment. I will go through the details you have written again and analyze them to do a better composition next time.

Do let me know if you have more questions or any opportunity for me 

Best Regards,
Raghu.


----------

